# Tívoli



## Chili

Hola,

quería saber qué es un "tívoli" en español. El contexto es muy escaso (son direcciones sobre como llegar hasta un lugar), pero creo pueda ser un lugar, o una construcción de algo tipo. He descubierto que hay un parque en Copenhague que se llama asì, ¿puede ser "tívoli" un modo para indicar un parque de attracciones?

Gracias a todos!


----------



## gatogab

Creo que te refieres a esto:

http://www.tibursuperbum.it/ita/index.htm


gatogab


----------



## CarolMamkny

Chili said:


> Hola,
> 
> quería saber qué es un "tívoli" en español. El contexto es muy escaso (son direcciones sobre como llegar hasta un lugar), pero creo pueda ser un lugar, o una construcción de algo tipo. He descubierto que hay un parque en Copenhague que se llama asì, ¿puede ser "tívoli" un modo para indicar un parque de attracciones?
> 
> Gracias a todos!


 
Lo único que se me pasa por la cabeza es Tivoli, un pueblo pequeño relativamente cerca a Roma. En español no me parece haberlo escuchado nunca.


----------



## Chili

gatogab said:


> Creo que te refieres a esto:
> 
> 
> gatogab



Gracias, pero no es aquel lugar. En mi texto se habla de Nueva York, Brooklyn, donde sé que hay un parque de attracciones en Coney Island. Todo parece indicar que tívoli sea un "luna park", pero me interesaba una confirmación de esta idea.


----------



## gatogab

Fà una cosa: un giro con google. Chissà cosa viene fuori

gatogab


----------



## CarolMamkny

Chili said:


> Gracias, pero no es aquel lugar. En mi texto se habla de Nueva York, Brooklyn, donde sé que hay un parque de attracciones en Coney Island. Todo parece indicar que tívoli sea un "luna park", pero me interesaba una confirmación de este asunto.


 
¡Hola!

Pues he encontrado que Tivoli es un tipo de Software, una ciudad en Upstate NY...pero nada que tenga que ver con Brooklyn o un parque de diversiones. Bueno... te deseo suerte en tu busqueda


----------



## Chili

gatogab said:


> Fà una cosa: un giro con google. Chissà cosa viene fuori
> 
> gatogab



Già fatto, prima di disturbarvi le provo sempre tutte, ma non ho trovato l'uso di "tívoli" come di sinonimo di "parque de attracciones". 

La frase è:

"En el límite sureste de Brooklyn hay un tívoli con una gran rampa. La estrella está encima de la rampa."


----------



## CarolMamkny

Chili said:


> La frase è:
> 
> "En el límite sureste de Brooklyn hay un tívoli con una gran rampa. La estrella está encima de la rampa."


 
Chili.... ¿De dónde viene el texto original en español?


----------



## Neuromante

Tivoli es el parque de atracciones de Copenague y el pueblo laziale, que yo sepa nada más.
Seguramente en esa frase se usa el parque danés como genérico, pero no existe esa palabra.

De hecho_ es_ el nombre del parque, el que pone en la puerta, no una forma española.


----------



## BeckyTrans

Si os sirve de algo, en el Arroyo de la Miel, en Málaga, hay un parque de atracciones que se llama Tívoli. No es muy grande, pero en mis años recuerdo que era la sensación de la provincia, vaya. 
Un beso.


----------



## Neuromante

Tivoli fue un parque muy importante hace un siglo. No es raro que hayan usado su nombre para llamar a otros parques, es como con los nombres de las marcas que se vuelven genéricos. Sobre eso había un hilo abierto hace unos meses.


----------



## gatogab

El mundo esta lleno de parques de atracciones llamados Coney Island.
Sera Tivoli asi? Que se haya convertido como un sinonimo de parque de atracciones?

gatogab


----------



## freakit

A ver, mi reminesciensas de historia medieval.
Tìvoli es un lugar a lado de Roma, donde hace siglos habìa un parque muy bonito, no sé si construido por algùn Papa o alguna familias de la nobleza romana. Cuando lo viò un noble (¿o era el mismìsimo rey?) de la Dinamarca, decidiò de construir algo parecido por sus lares, y lo llamò "Parque Tìvoli" claramente en homenaje de lo que le habìa encantado. Asì hoy en dias hay varios de parques que se llaman de la misma manera.
Los que se llaman "Coney Island" seràn por los _"Guerreros de la noche?" _


----------

